# help! advice really needed.



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi.
Iv just been for my first scan whist on gonal F. I'm totally gutted. I have 13 folicals and only 5 are mature, they have increased my dose from 150iu to 225iu but its looking like I won't have enough eggs to egg share and will prob need to donate them all.
I'm back for a scan on friday? Has anyone had the same thing and the increased dose helped and they have been able to go ahead with egg share? 
Donna.


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Donna I hope you are ok  
Im so sorry

Will they give u a free cycle next time where u keep all your eggs? Is there any reason why you may have responded poorly. Is your AMH level good?

I hear of ladies increasign dose and having enough eggs in time so


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't no y, my AMH is 34 and I think that's ok? 
If there is enough eggs to donate they will give me another free cycle I think. I just really want this to work I'm devastated . Xxxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Donna - please try not to worry, its only your first scan there is PLENTY of time for the others to catch up.  On my first egg share ICSI they were so worried I wasn't responding after my first scan they were going to cancel my cycle, they upped my dose and all was fine by the next scan and I ended up getting 29 eggs  

Try not to worry, when are they scanning you next?


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

thats a really good AMH level  
Awwh hunny I too will be going down this road soon not knowing what will happen.

If they've increased your dose then there is still time- do you know how many eggs you need?


  praying for you xxx
xxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks girls , I really wish they hadn't told me and just upped my dose. Iv got a 3 hour drive home and I just can't stop crying, iv done so well up to now. The nurse just didn't seem very hopeful at all. Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Whats the minimum amount you need? xxx 

Awwh hun I'm here for you xxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure I can't remember. Thank u xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I think its 6 or 8 at most clinics.
I woudl check on that... it looks like theyve upped your dose a fair bit.
Eat plenty of protein rich food cheese, chicken, yooghurts, drink milk do whatever you can hun it could all turn around! Have faith xxx
xxxx

If worse comes to worse think that next time all those lovely eggs are 100% yours and Ive heard second cycles are usually more eggs xxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Will eating they foods help more grow hun? Iv done so well and now the flood gates have opened I can't stop. Xxxxxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly Donna I was exactly the same as you and could not stop crying and had myself in such a state for 3 days before my next scan and then it was all FINE


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Minkey.
Do u think it will be ok? I don't understand the whole ivf thing, this is my first go. Xxxxxx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Donna, sorry to hear this.  As you know, this is my first IVF too so I can't really answer your questions, but from what I've read on here before an increase in the amount of Gonal F often does the trick and you may well go back on Friday and everything be fine.  Fingers crossed for you  

P.S. The minimum amount of eggs you need to share at Darlington is 8 xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks matilda, I have calmed down a lot now. I just didn't expect that today. How are u getting on? I seem to have lost u in those busy threads. Xxxxxx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad you're feeling a bit better about it now.  I had my baseline today, was probably there not long after you!  I'm ready to go but my recipient isn't so I can't start stimming yet.  Might be able to start tomorrow, but if not then it will be Friday


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Donna - I'm sure you will be fine, even 1 day can make a difference to how your follicles are developing so they should not have worried you so much - you have plenty of time for the others to grow and I'm sure the increase of gonal F will help.  Put it this way on my first scan I was not responding at all, then 3 days later they had gone CRAZY and I was ready for egg collection!  Just eat healthily and keep your water intake up, don't stress out - you will be fine


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Do u have short blond hair hun? Xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you so much minkey . I would be lost with out all you ladies   xxxxx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

No Donna, I've got dark hair.  I was there at 4pm x


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

There was a girl sitting with blonde hair while I was bubbling away, I wondered between sobs if it was u haha! I must have just missed you. Xxxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Donna. I did an egg share cycle in oct/nov Slightly diff story. I ended up responding too quickly and ended up with 12 follicles but only 8 mature. My problem was that the 8 were ready to go so had to trigger the next night. Yours arent big enough to need to trigger so yours still have chance to catch up. I drank a protien shake every morning as my appetite was big enough to get what I needed. Also ate oily fish and eggs. The more protien the better. 

I ended up with 7 eggs, donated them all and have just started the pill for my free cycle. They are probably going to lower my dose this time so may get more eggs than the first cycle. 

Good luck and try not to stress too much xx


----------



## wannabe2012mummy (Dec 22, 2011)

When I did my IVF I ate a lot of protein higher than normal and also drunk lots of water to flush the drugs around and help stop OHSS , I got 28 eggs but on first scan they saw around 11 so I hope that you don’t take this as bad news it will be ok hun you can do it .... good luck 
Grace


----------

